# When does the 2017 license go on sale



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i was at cabelas i asked the guy said feb 22 can anyone confirm


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

On sale not sure. You need 17 license 3/1.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll have to ask in the morning at fisherman's headquarters. Seems I bought em in beginning of February last year, I'd think they're being sold by now.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Cat


----------



## jheck (Jan 2, 2017)

Tried to buy one yesterday 
Wasn't able to yet.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Expires last day in feb new on needed by march 1st.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

then the guy at cabelas was giving out wrong info


----------



## Jricks (Mar 17, 2016)

February 28.


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

I believe I read they went on sale the last week in Feb. so the guy at Cabela's was probably correct.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

ODNR site says March 1


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

From http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/licenses

These laws are subject to change. It is the responsibility of the angler to be aware of the most current laws when fishing.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I spoke to someone at the DNR... they said they are good until the end of the month march 1st is when you can get them at midnight or after


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like you can get them online now through the ODNR website. I'm just glad that I'm now an official "old guy" and mine will only be $10.00 this year!!


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Ohio could be the source for both deadlines. They didn't even approve their Ohio tax forms until last Tues.
BTW, I hope everybody knows that March 1 is the state's favorite day to check licenses. Ive been checked twice, both times on the 1st day of the new license season. Last year on March 1 I was fishing the bend below the WC dam, got checked, then I watched him go nail the next two guys down from me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BlueBoat98 said:


> Looks like you can get them online now through the ODNR website. I'm just glad that I'm now an official "old guy" and mine will only be $10.00 this year!!


How old is official?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not buying a New license until I wear out my 2016 license---- gonna take at least 6 more trips 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## terrystoy (Apr 20, 2014)

Spoke with ODNR today online 2017 licenses go on sale Feb 22


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I cant understand why states dont make your license expire on your birthday like our driver's license, think of the blast of work the state has between Feb 22 and March 1st, plus it would create better cash flow through out the year for the state, and as Hortance mentioned it would give the fish and game guys a break.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> I cant understand why states dont make your license expire on your birthday like our driver's license, think of the blast of work the state has between Feb 22 and March 1st, plus it would create better cash flow through out the year for the state, and as Hortance mentioned it would give the fish and game guys a break.


It's way easier for the GW to glance at your license ( maybe from shore to boat or visa versa ) and see that big 17 on it and know it's valid for the current year ???
GOOD luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol garhtr I'm with ya. I don't but a new one until I have to!
Fishing is generally a seasonal thing for most people. And the laws change yearly. The new rules and regs come out when the new fishing licence goes into effect.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

garhtr said:


> It's way easier for the GW to glance at your license ( maybe from shore to boat or visa versa ) and see that big 17 on it and know it's valid for the current year ???
> GOOD luck and Good Fishing


Well yes I understand for your boat license, but fishing license could be much easier, I buy Oh, Ky and In. and there all expire at different times


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've been checked from a distance, the GW had me hold up my license and he looked at it with Binoculars, he could see it was valid by the large year numbers 
It would've been impossible for him to see my birth- date (and really even my name) but he could see I was in possession of a valid license. 
I've been check more often by that method when duck hunting but it happens while fishing. Often the area's I hunt are hard to get a boat to shore and if GW is not wearing chest waders he would be unable to check me .


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

garhtr said:


> I've been checked from a distance, the GW had me hold up my license and he looked at it with Binoculars, he could see it was valid by the large year numbers
> It would've been impossible for him to see my birth- date (and really even my name) but he could see I was in possession of a valid license.
> I've been check more often by that method when duck hunting but it happens while fishing. Often the area's I hunt are hard to get a boat to shore and if GW is not wearing chest waders he would be unable to check me .



Wow, that's a neat way to check.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> Wow, that's a neat way to check.


Yea , I've seen dozens of anchored anglers checked that way, the best thing about it was we didn't all have to stop fishing, lift anchor and go to shore. Quick and efficient !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Smb , you really jogged my memory-- 
I remember old time pics of anglers in crowded rivers actually wearing there license pinned to hats so they wouldn't have to stop fishing to be check. Cool idea much like the days when Our Hunting license was pinned on the back your coat. Who remembers that ??


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Was at BPS saw bmayhall... as i was leaving they have a sign saying licence on sale Feb 22nd


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tom 513 said:


> I cant understand why states dont make your license expire on your birthday like our driver's license, think of the blast of work the state has between Feb 22 and March 1st, plus it would create better cash flow through out the year for the state, and as Hortance mentioned it would give the fish and game guys a break.


 Most years I don't get my license until April or May. Just get it before the 1st trip of the year.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I always get mine at the end of March for my birthday, unless we have good ice then I'll buy my fishing license then. My brothers birthday gift to me for the past 6 or 7 years has always been to buy my hunting license and turkey tag. I usually just go ahead and get rhetoric rest of my tags and stamps while I'm at it so they're all on one piece of paper (except the tags of course).


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Most years I don't get my license until April or May. Just get it before the 1st trip of the year.


 So whats your definition of 1st trip of the year? minus a break in fishing late this fall for a remodel job I fish each month of the year, the fishing year is continuous.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tom 513 said:


> So whats your definition of 1st trip of the year? minus a break in fishing late this fall for a remodel job I fish each month of the year, the fishing year is continuous.


For me its usually after April 15th as I'm up to my neck in income taxes. With the lack of snow I'll probably get a pike trip in either this month or early March. Ice out is usually the time for pike . I usually take the winter off for fishing. Too much snow in the snowbelt...


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

got mine at basspro this morning.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Always get mine online and it says March 1st


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

garhtr said:


> Smb , you really jogged my memory--
> I remember old time pics of anglers in crowded rivers actually wearing there license pinned to hats so they wouldn't have to stop fishing to be check. Cool idea much like the days when Our Hunting license was pinned on the back your coat. Who remembers that ??


I only fished 1 year when I lived in California, but you are required to wear your license in a visible area so they can check it from a distance. I'm glad we don't do that here and definitely will never complain about a $19 license. CA's fees are ridiculous. 
Probably getting mine tomorrow. What a waste if you don't start fishing on March 1st.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Bought both OH and KY licenses for my wife and me. $38 for OH, $100 for KY. Well worth the money...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

So I bought my 2017' Ohio license using my smart phone, hoping I could keep a copy of the license on my phone, but I cant find it anywhere. I guess I will ask my 13yo grandson the IT wizard of the family where it went! lol


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It should email you a copy. You can save it from there. I keep mine as pdf files on my phone. I'm about as useless as they come when it comes to technology, so if I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> So I bought my 2017' Ohio license using my smart phone, hoping I could keep a copy of the license on my phone, but I cant find it anywhere. I guess I will ask my 13yo grandson the IT wizard of the family where it went! lol


I've never tried it for Ohio but for KY if you enter your customer service number or SS you can view all previous license, click on the desire license you wish to view and click save much like any photo.
I always have my KY license digital but never really tried it for Ohio because I never buy online and just always print out paper copies.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, so I emailed the license to my phone, but cant seem to find a save option on this android? I guess I could bookmark it? Garhtr, if I can figure out the Ohio license Ill do Ky and In too


----------



## swat (Aug 27, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i was at cabelas i asked the guy said feb 22 can anyone confirm


Bought mine on line


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> Ok, so I emailed the license to my phone, but cant seem to find a save option on this android? I guess I could bookmark it? Garhtr, if I can figure out the Ohio license Ill do Ky and In too


Go to Odnr buy license, Open reprint license. Hit save to home screen, it's exactly the same as KY.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

just get it on your phone screen and take a snapshot


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> How old is official?


Sorry, haven't been on for a while. "Officially old" is 66 for the $10.00 license. I came up automatically that when when I got my license online. If you were born on or before December 31, 1937 you can get a free license at any license outlet, or online at wildohio.gov.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

my mom woulda fished for free she was born in 36


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BlueBoat98 said:


> Sorry, haven't been on for a while. "Officially old" is 66 for the $10.00 license. I came up automatically that when when I got my license online. If you were born on or before December 31, 1937 you can get a free license at any license outlet, or online at wildohio.gov.


they should all 65 and above get the free licence...IMHO


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> they should all 65 and above get the free licence...IMHO


It used to be that way i do beleive


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Go on line ohio.gov. Bought mind week ago.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> they should all 65 and above get the free licence...IMHO


I think you should have to pay according to how many fish you catch, I could save some cash


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> I think you should have to pay according to how many fish you catch, I could save some cash


Great idea, Odnr would owe me money 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lpol 


garhtr said:


> Great idea, Odnr would owe me money
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


 youd be broke just on carp


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

walked past the counter at Walmart tonight and they wouldn't let them print any. anyone else having issues?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey guys,just letting you know . The 2017 fishing licence are available


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

never woulda thought it'd take 3 pages to answer that question...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

9Left said:


> never woulda thought it'd take 3 pages to answer that question...


Some of us are slow learners......


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Are the 2018 licenses available yet?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll find out


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

garhtr said:


> Go to Odnr buy license, Open reprint license. Hit save to home screen, it's exactly the same as KY.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Well I had some idle time to play on my phone Sunday, and low and behold I found my Ohio license under the File icon on my android, I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> I'll find out


I think they go on sale on April 31st online only.


----------

